# [gelöst]ivtv läßt sich nicht installieren -> ivtv-Seite down

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo,

habe gestern meinen mythTV-Rechner neuinstalliert, in welchem auch eine WinTV PVR-350 verbaut ist.

Nach ein paar Stunden Rechnerei war es dann auch soweit das ich die entsprechenden Treiber installieren wollte

```
pc-multimedia ~ # emerge ivtv

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 11) media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701

>>> Downloading 'http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ivtv/firmware/ivtv-firmware-20080701.tar.gz'

--2010-02-03 00:49:26--  http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ivtv/firmware/ivtv-firmware-20080701.tar.gz

Auflösen des Hostnamen »dl.ivtvdriver.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Unbekannter Rechner.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»dl.ivtvdriver.org«« nicht auflösen

!!! Couldn't download 'ivtv-firmware-20080701.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701:

 * Fetch failed for 'media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/ivtv-firmware-20080701/temp/build.log'
```

Wie man sieht klappt das nicht, ich habe dann mal versucht die Homepage des ivtv-Projekts zu erreichen -> http://www.ivtvdriver.org/ -> tot.

Tja, jetzt sitz ich in der Klemme, den ohne Treiber kein PC und ohne PC kein Fernsehen. Keine Ahnung warum die homepage des Projekts derzeit down ist, aber für mich fast ein Weltuntergang.

Ich habe jetzt schon im Internet nach der Datei ivtv-firmware-20080701.tar.gz gesucht, aber nur RPM's gefunden und die passen irgendwie nicht. Alle Seiten verweisen immer wieder auf http://www.ivtvdriver.org/ .... es gibt einfach keine andere Quelle dafür.

Ich wollte jetzt mal ganz nett fragen, ob jemand von euch vielleicht die ivtv-Treiber installiert hat und mir die Datei ivtv-firmware-20080701.tar.gzentweder per Email oder ftp zur Verfügung stellen könnte? Ich wäre euch extrem dankbar und irgendwer muss das Teil doch noch in seinen "distfiles" rumliegen haben.

Bitte schaut mal nach und meldet euch wenn Ihr mir das irgendwie zukommen lassen könntet.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

----------

## Josef.95

jo, ich denk das sollte sie sein 

```
* ivtv-firmware-20080701.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...
```

 Wenn du mir ne Mail Adresse zukommen lässt könnt ich sie dir schicken.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe das auch noch hier.

Liegt aber auch auf der Win CD.

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

Sollte eigentlich erledigt sein, ich hatte sie ihm heute morgen via Mail zugeschickt.

/edit:

Aber noch mal kurz nachgefragt:

AFAIK benötigt man diese Firmware doch nur wenn man zb "ivtv-utils" nutzen möchte..

Ansonsten ist der ivtv Treiber doch im Kernel ab ca. 2.6.22 mit enthalten. 

```
$ zgrep IVTV /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FB_IVTV is not set
```

----------

## Josef.95

Ich finde es schade das hier nicht mal kurz Bescheid gesagt werden kann das sich das Thema erledigt hat.

Auch wurde der erste Beitrag  im nachhinein verändert und das [SOLVED] fehlerhaft gesetzt...

Von mir bekommst du in Zukunft keine Dateien mehr geschickt..!

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Sorry, dachte ne Antwort wäre in dem Fall überflüssig. 

Aber danke an die netten Leute die mir die Datei haben zu kommen lassen, jetzt kann ich auch wieder fernsehen.

PS: Ja das mit dem Kernel hab ich vorgestern auch gesehen, hatte jetzt ne Weile Ubuntu drauf und da wohl einiges vergessen.

----------

